# Poodle top knot



## Aida-Christine (Oct 26, 2009)

I noticed today that it's time to trim my poodles top knot. I hate this task because it always looks either too long or too short and uneven :doh:. Anyway, I started wondering what a poodle would look like without one. You know if it were just shaved down to the skin. I'd never really consider doing it, but I just wondered what it would look like. Anyone ever see a poodle cut like that?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is Taylor..... he lives on a horse farm and he has to keep it short.


----------



## Aida-Christine (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow! They really look like gray-hounds when shaved. 

Thanks! You satisfied my curiosity!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you shave your poodle down, take the ears off too.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow....look at that short-haired poodle!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> If you shave your poodle down, take the ears off too.
> 
> View attachment 9126


LOL...nice earmuffs!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Vega had his topknot shaved off recently too if you look up pics of him on here...

This is Paris shaved down:


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a great boy look. His hair looks so soft. Is he still a puppy in this photo?


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> Vega had his topknot shaved off recently too if you look up pics of him on here...
> 
> This is Paris shaved down:


Thats Paris!?!?!? No way i dont believe you!!! She looks adorable but SO different!!!!

I personally LOVE LOVE LOVE top knots on Poodles! I think its gives them a lot of personality and its a Poodle thing to have one.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:lol: I'm growing Lucybugs tk and when I take the band out to give her scalp a break from being "up" all the time, I always tease Lucy that she's got a ways to go until she has a tk like PARIS... then you post this pic... :wacko: :lol: Lucy's is lookin' good, even though parts of it do like to fall out of the band about 30 minutes after putting it in! Besides the fact that she has some growing to do, I'm not 100% sure I'm doing the band right anyway... I'm sure there's a technique - Arreau'll have to show me when we visit!


----------

